# Around the waist leash



## Runaround (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm trying to find a leash that goes around the waist but is also adjustable in length. I need a minimum 6ft in length.

Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I like the one that goes around my shoulder. They have them at leerburg..Leerburg | Leather Police Leash thought it looks like they have waist leashes too..


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

Ruff Wear Flat Out Convertible Leash . $29.95.
Kurgo Quantum Convertible Dog Leash - Dog Leashes


I have a leather leash similar to the second link and I love it. There are plenty more sites out there, I googled convertible leash.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm no expert but I have a husky that PULLS! Rather than getting a leash that goes over the shoulder, I'd get one that simply goes around the waste. It seems safer to me. Here's an example:

Hands Free Leash and Running Belt - Dog Beds, Dog Harnesses & Collars, Dog Clothes & Gifts for Dog Lovers | In The Company of Dogs


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

I have the Ultimate Leash advertised on this site, and love it! If you're tall, however, it might be too short to wear over the shoulder, but would be fine around your waist.


----------



## Runaround (Aug 1, 2012)

Hmm none of those are quite right. It needs to fit snug around my waist and then have an adjustable 6ft of leash coming from my waist. Most that I find either the waist part isn't designed so it will consistently stay the same width, or the leash part isn't long enough.

Maybe it doesn't exist lol


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Can't you just loop the handle of a 6 ft leash to your belt?


----------



## Runaround (Aug 1, 2012)

San, this is what I have been doing, but I would like for the leash to be able to spin around as the dog moves to different sides of my body


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you can rig something that will work for you. you may need
to link a couple of leashes together. link a couple of leahses together
and go to a shoe repair shop and have them sewn together. a saddle
shop could sew somethings together for you. there are places that do
custom leash work.



Runaround said:


> Hmm none of those are quite right. It needs to fit snug around my waist and then have an adjustable 6ft of leash coming from my waist. Most that I find either the waist part isn't designed so it will consistently stay the same width, or the leash part isn't long enough.
> 
> Maybe it doesn't exist lol


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Perhaps something like this with a longer custom made lead? 
Scroll down to the hands free lead 
http://www.blackdog.net.au/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=8&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=5


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Would an around-the-waist leash work for an 80-pound GSD that likes to pull?


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Personally I think I'd want to teach the dog to walk without pulling first rather than being attached to it and getting dragged all over the place


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Maybe not what you were looking for but..

At the 99 cent store I found belts, the kind made with the same material used for strapping/rigging. About 2.5" wide, and it cinches against itself (there are no holes on the belt). Anyways I used that, since it's strong and infinitely adjustable, and burned a couple holes through it where I attached climbing-style carbiners. I clip the handle of the leash to one of them, and loop the excess through the other.

It results in a cheap (<$5), strong, system. If 99 cent store doesn't have the belts, TJ maxx, Ross, some place with discount clothes, may have one.


----------

